# Finally!! Wighead How to



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

I finally got the chance to do a lttle website updating. I added the wighead how to in the Workshop area. Now that I'm in the groove I might be adding more here and there....

http://www.thecreepyhousenextdoor.com/wigheads.html


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

They are really great!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

nice work!!!!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Great idea to use those as a base for a head!! Kudos for bringing to the rest of us.


----------



## daBOOhouse (Aug 4, 2010)

Awesome work. Going to have to use this method to create my shambling zombie heads. Thanks!


----------



## Beggars Alley (Apr 14, 2011)

Very informative and nice pics,Thanks!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent how-to. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Loved it! Great how-to and great pics.


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

great how to,maybe i need to send you some pictures of some of my projects so you can put together a how to for me ,or may you could post a how to, to do good how to lol


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job Jeff!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE work.........


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone!! It was time to update the webpage. Still have more ideas....


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice how to, and I love the family photo album.


----------



## CarolTerror (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice tutorial - I particularly like the detailed pics of the hair placement...


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I agree, loved the hair placement tutorial. good tutorial over all, 
BTW, you can buy wig head at Hobby Lobby, the small and the larger male one, and use a 40%off coupon!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I wish we had Hobby Lobby out here! GRRRR


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice tutorial, and I like the old school look of the web page as well. Thanks for making it!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Awesome Jeff!


----------



## La Strega Nera (Aug 19, 2011)

I have a random wighead that I was thinking I wanted to turn into a witch, but couldnt find any tutorials I liked. This one- I love! Thank you.


----------

